# Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten



## Plumps (13. März 2005)

Ich möchte ne monofile mit ner geflochtenen Schnur verbinden, aber was ich auch mache, ich kriege den Albrightknoten einfach nicht hin. #q
Gibt es einen anderen Knoten um die Schnüre zu verbinden?

Grüße


----------



## Magic_Moses (13. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

Falls du der englischen Sprache mächtig sein solltest, schau doch mal hier rein:

http://www.earlham.edu/~peters/knotlink.htm#fishing

Ist in meinen Augen die kompletteste Knotensammlung im Web (auch für Krawatten-Legastheniker etc.) 
#6


----------



## Plumps (13. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

Danke für den Link :m  Werd mich mal durchwühlen.

Grüße


----------



## Plumps (13. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

Hallo Martin.

Genau die Anleitung habe ich benutzt. Nur ist die monofile Schnur so steif das ich die Wicklungen nicht hinbekomme. #d
Vielleicht waren ja die Schnurenden nur zu kurz die ich benutzt habe.

Ich glaub hier hilft nur üben, üben, üben...

Grüße


----------



## Franky (13. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

@ Plumps:
Wie machst Du den Knoten??? Die monofile Schnur wird als Schlaufe gelegt und die geflochtene drumrumgetüdelt - nicht andersrum...


----------



## Plumps (13. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

Achso. Ich dachte laut Anleitung ist die dicke die geflochtene und die dünne ist die monofile. |kopfkrat

Danke, werds gleich mal ausprobieren.

Grüße


----------



## Plumps (13. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

Na bitte, jetzt klappts :q:q


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

Es gibt noch einen einfacheren Knoten für den selben Zweck. In die dicke Monofilschnur wird ein ganz normaler Knoten gemacht. Durch diesen wird vor dem Festziehen desselben die geflochtene gezogen. Nun wickelt man die Geflochtene 8-12 mal über dem Knoten um das Monofil und schiebt das Ende anschließend (genau wie beim Wirbelknoten) zwischen Monofil und Geflochtener durch. Das ganze schön festziehen und fertig ist der "Schlagschnurknoten" Benutze ich immer beim leichten Pilken und bin recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## spin-paule (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Alternative zum Albrightknoten*

@martin & magicmoses: Sehr gute Links!
Vielen Dank!
Spin-Paule


----------

